# Changed Facebook Status



## jonnydee (Jan 14, 2009)

Two weeks into our thirty day separation, I read about the guy in England who killed his wife after she changed her Facebook status to "Single." So I thought, hmmm, and checked my wife's. Hers changed from "Married to" and my name to nothing. She took off that part of her status.

That really has thrown me into a tailspin. I'm saying and resaying the serenity prayer but the knot in my gut remains.

I know I have a tendency to horriblize the future and predict in a negative way what things mean. I don't know what she means by changing her status. But it does, right now, feel terrible.

jd


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry that is really rough. are you two living in the same house still? did you talk to the lawyer?


----------



## jonnydee (Jan 14, 2009)

ljtseng,

She did talk to a lawyer, when I first moved out, and discovered that this isn't putting me at legal jeopardy vis-a-vis my rights to my kids.

We're half way through the thirty days. Hasn't been easy for me.

Out of the blue yesterday, when I was there to take two of them to church, she walks in and asks if I want to go see Revolutionary Road with her. I said yes, and we went together to see it. Gut-wrenching movie. Very hard to watch it sitting next to her. But I'm trying to put a positive spin on it that she asked me to go. 

Thanks.

jd


----------



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

FACEBOOK is ridiculous when you are going through a separation etc. I actually shut mine down so that I would not be tempted to do anything like that etc. I would not put a lot of stock into anything posted on a networking site. people tend to hide behind the internet. until she starts throwing your name in the mud, I would ignore it. try not to even go and look at that stuff. 

maybe even look at it as the fact that she is still showing she is married...she has not changed it to separated, she has not said single...she just said she is married (no need for any further details). She could have put it is complicated, she could have done a lot of other things that would have really made you more upset than you are now....but she just removed your name (which I never connected my facebook page to anyone elses, but if she had your name on there (and you have a page), and it linked your accounts then you could see everything and she could see all of your stuff. it may be better this way.

This could just be her way of claiming her privacy again and/or even if she is talking to other people, she needs to get that out of her system...what better time to do that but when you are separated? better than when you guys are trying to work things out.

Look up! stop looking at that stuff, it is only going to drive you absolutely crazy and you will shortly begin to obsess over it.

Good luck!


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

Three days after my wife left she did the same thing. A time out is turning into a separation. But there is an affair going on. She invited you to a movie. Can you invite her to marriage counselling. It is a lot cheaper than divorce. Don't malinger. Start looking for a pro-marriage counsellor today. Get an appointment for the end of the week. Don't worry about the problems you have. You need to figure out what she needs and give that to her.


----------

